# 2014 Boston Whaler 230 Vantage



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

2014 Boston Whaler 230 Vantage
Mercury Verado 300 (154 hours)
McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer

Windless anchor
Privacy enclosure w toilet
2 sinks
Lenco trim tabs
Power steering 
Bimini top
VHF radio
JL audio stereo
Lowrance HDS9
Aft folding bench seat
Flip bolster lounger
Bow cushions included but not pictured 
154 hours

*$79,995
*
Contact Mt. Houston Marine for more info
281-447-7689


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

more


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

photos


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

REDUCED $77,995!!! :texasflag


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*REDUCED $74,995*

:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Bow cushions and Table


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

$72,995

$72,995

$72,995


----------

